# Bonded bunnies fighting



## smudgehoney91 (Nov 12, 2014)

Please help! I rebonded my bunnies around a month ago after the doe was spayed. They have been getting on fine and always cuddling and kissing each other. 

I have now noticed when getting in from work the other night the hutch was a mess!! And it looked like they had bits of fur sticking out of each other's bums when maybe they have tried to both pull at each other fur? 

I then saw why the hutch was a mess, they have been nipping each others bums and circling each other and nipping each other. Why are they all of a sudden bullying each other? What do I do? It's so weired because once they have a little tiff they go back to normal and are led down next to each other? They are currently sat next to each other now but around half an hour ago they were fighting? Please help? I don't want to have to part them again!! 

Also I don't know if this helps but they are both Neutred and the doe we think is actually deaf. So she startles very easily because she can't hear us etc! 

Sorry I made a new thread I couldn't see anything with rabbits that were bonded fighting &#128549;&#128549;&#128549;


----------



## catherine09 (May 10, 2014)

Hi,

The best thing to do is to reduce their space immediately. If in hutch and run, confine to just the hutch, or corden off a piece of shed.

Reducing the space should strengthen their bond again, and once you are happy with how they are around each other (mutual grooming, no chasing etc), then start to increase their space again very gradually. When one of mine went off to the rescue to be bonded I restricted them to the bottom level of their playhouse for a few days, then gave them the top level, then the run, and finally a few weeks later gave them access to free range the garden whilst I was out there with them. The first time they went into the garden I think it was all too exciting and they had a little chase but that was it.

Good luck


----------



## catherine09 (May 10, 2014)

Also, if they've had a fight and you've missed it, I would carefully check them all over for any bite wounds


----------



## smudgehoney91 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you! It worries me that I won't be home from work and will get back and they would of seriously injured one another. 

I don't think it helps the fact that my girl is deaf she does get startled easier, and is a lot more timid where as the boy loves cuddles and is always licking me. 

And it is just so strange that they were kissing one another and now they are almost bickering.

xx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

smudgehoney91 said:


> Thank you! It worries me that I won't be home from work and will get back and they would of seriously injured one another.
> 
> I don't think it helps the fact that my girl is deaf she does get startled easier, and is a lot more timid where as the boy loves cuddles and is always licking me.
> 
> ...


Hi there. 

First, can I rightly assume that you don't have any other rabbits nearby that might be triggering referred aggression?

Also, how long is it since the doe was actually spayed? We would usually wait 2 months for hormones to die down.

And is the buck neutered? This is important too, or he may pester the doe mercilessly, which could trigger fighting.

Secondly, for the next few days, I would feel them both over for wounds. it can be hard to find fresh ones, but once they scab, they are much easier to feel.

A bit of nose down/dominance seeking/chasing/nipping and humping is normal, and can flare up from time to time -especially as spring approaches.

However, tight circling and full blown fighting is very different, and it may be sensible to separate them temporarily until you are around to watch them.

You said that you have rebonded them? are they now in a neutral or neutralised space? Or might one of the rabbits see the accommodation as their territory and be objecting?

Is the aggression coming from the deaf bunny? It could be an extra strain on the bond, although one of ours is deaf and nearly blind and they do OK.

Personally, I would recommend moving them to a small, neutral space, with little excitement/toys in. ie, taking the bonding back a stage. You will need to watch them closely though. Then gradually increase the space as they hope fully settle. Do also neutralise their eventual accommodation.

Don't give up just yet. Good luck!


----------



## smudgehoney91 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi! 

My Bunnies are the only one near by, they are house buns. The Doe was spayed in November and the Buck was neutered around a year ago. 

I have been checking them for wounds etc and looking through the fur and don't see any cuts, just small tuffts of fur were sticking out (i am assuming from the nipping) 

Yes I had to rebond them once the Doe recovered from her operation, I would say they have been "rebonded" for around 4 weeks now, and they were getting on just fine. untill i noticed this. they do not do it all the time but I have caught them nipping each other etc, then the next minute kissing each other! 

The space was neutral but because I have such a small house there isn't much neutral space where I can re do it in again as they have the hutches in the the small spare room and run around the whole house, they are together most of the time in the hutch when I am at work though. 

This morning I left them to go to work and they were both eating hay together etc, and they had been fine all night. Do bonded bunnies ever scrabble etc? 

I defintley think the girl being deaf doesn't help because she is so timid. 

Also I find they squabble over food and the buck gets jelous if I make a fuss of the Doe. 

The agression is kind of coming from both of them, it's not serious agression though if that makes any sense? 

Hope I have made sense! 

It's so hard to explain and descirbe over the PC! X


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

this sounds a bit like 2 of mine, they are both slightly explosive characters. Food gets the does mega excited plus I don't think she has the best eyesight so movement makes her lunge a bit. At feeding time she runs round in excited circles with her tail bouncing away like a wagtail (never a good sign) and he gets really naffed off and darts at her to stop her running around. I scatter their food and only give them stuff like broccoli (cos that really sends her into orbit) chopped up very fine at the same time as pellets. I have had to start standing in their run when I feed them just as this makes her think twice about getting giddy cos if she does I just shove her into an open carrier and block it with my foot so she cant get out. 
I would agree with summersky, just cut back on their space for a couple of weeks to give them less chance to chase. It could just be that they will always have a tempestuous relationship. Another comfort might be that the tufts are from a moult so unless you actually witness a victorious rabbit running around with a gob full of fur then it doesn't always mean that the occasional tuft isn't down to a moult. As long as there are no bite marks or blodd splatters then it's ok. Rabbits tend to nip as part of their way to communicate their displeasure so it isn't necessarily doom and gloom if they have the odd pop at each other


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

smudgehoney91 said:


> Hi!
> 
> My Bunnies are the only one near by, they are house buns. The Doe was spayed in November and the Buck was neutered around a year ago.
> 
> ...


Do keep feeling over for scabby bits for a few days just in case.

As for scrabbling between bonded bunnies?

Oh yes!!

Some of our groups/pairs never do.

A couple go through spells. The excitement of feeding can definitely trigger one pair, so they are fed their pellet ration simultaneously, one pellet at a time. They are fine with the fresh hay.

Time of year makes a difference too. as does time of day.

We also have to be careful re referred aggression. With one very loved up pair, if one of them sees another particular bunny in the garden, it will trigger chasing/fighting with their bonded friend.

Occasionally, our trio fall out -again, food can be the trigger. One starts racing around, that triggers another to chase, then before you know it, you have circling. a car ride of two settles them down.

Perhaps you can look at what excites them (food etc) and look at ways to keep it calmer?

Rabbits certainly aren't easy, but it is still so much better for them to have a well chosen compatible friend.

I guess they are like us really -some rub along just fine all the time, some couples are more tempestuous and scrap occasionally - and some, of course divorce and go their separate ways.


----------

